# Armed Forces Cycling Association



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

I just found out about a metric century put on by the AFCA. Has anyone heard about this? I know its in washinton, DC but where can i find some info?:aureola:


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.afca.us/Contact/contact.html


----------



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL... Thanks dumbod, however i was looking for anyone that may have ridden it or new someone that did. Thanks again. I guess i can start with contacting them.


----------

